# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  Βλάβη τηλεόρασης

## alex20

Γειά σας χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά. Έχω μια τηλεόραση 16ετίας grundig και το Σάββατο το μεσημέρι παρατήρισα ότι μύριζε κάτι σαν καμμένο καλώδιο. Το βράδυ λοιπόν που πήγα να ανοίξω την τηλεόραση παρατήρησα οτι δεν άναβε η οθόνη, είχε μόνο ήχο .Μάλλον το παρουσίασε από την τάση του ρεύματος, γιατί η τηλεόραση είναι στη Σέριφο και το ρεύμα κάνει αρκετά σκαμπανευάσματα και ήτανε και στην αναμονή. Μπορεί να την κάψει κι ας ήταν στην αναμονη; Τι μπορεί να φταιεί; Συμφέρει να επισκεύαστει; Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και καλή χρονιά.

----------


## electron

Οι διακυμάνσεις της τάσεως του δικτύου μπορεί να προκαλέσουν βλάβη σε οποιαδήποτε ηλεκτρονική συσκευή ακόμα και σε κατάσταση αναμονής. Τώρα αν η συγκεκριμένη βλάβη στην τηλεόραση μπορεί να συνδέεται με το γεγονός αυτό, είναι κάτι που από την θέση αυτή όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν είναι δυνατό να αποσαφηνιστεί.
Το αν στις μέρες μας συμφέρει η επισκευή μιας τέτοιας τηλεόρασης, η απάντηση είναι μάλλον όχι. Μόνο αν είσαι γνώστης του αντικειμένου και θες να την επισκευάσεις ο ίδιος θα άξιζε τον κόπο.

Χρόνια Πολλά και καλή χρονιά σε όλο τον κόσμο.

----------


## manos_3

Μάλλον ο Μ/Σ υψηλής τάσης έχει τη βλάβη...

----------


## electron

Μάνο δεν είναι απόλυτο, γιατί όταν ο Μ/Σ υψηλής τα χει παίξει συνήθως σιγεί εντελώς η τηλεόραση.

----------


## manos_3

Φίλε electron,συγγνώμη που το διατύπωσα έτσι απόλυτα...
Απλώς το είπα επειδή μου είχε συμβεί κάτι παρόμοιο σε μια δικιά μου TV και είχε πρόβλημα ο M/Σ υψηλής...

----------


## electron

Όπως και να χει γι αυτό είπα ότι από την παρούσα θέση είναι δύσκολο να διαγνώσουμε βλάβη.

----------


## east electronics

> Οι διακυμάνσεις της τάσεως του δικτύου μπορεί να προκαλέσουν βλάβη σε οποιαδήποτε ηλεκτρονική συσκευή ακόμα και σε κατάσταση αναμονής. Τώρα αν η συγκεκριμένη βλάβη στην τηλεόραση μπορεί να συνδέεται με το γεγονός αυτό, είναι κάτι που από την θέση αυτή όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν είναι δυνατό να αποσαφηνιστεί.
> Το αν στις μέρες μας συμφέρει η επισκευή μιας τέτοιας τηλεόρασης, η απάντηση είναι μάλλον όχι. Μόνο αν είσαι γνώστης του αντικειμένου και θες να την επισκευάσεις ο ίδιος θα άξιζε τον κόπο.
> 
> Χρόνια Πολλά και καλή χρονιά σε όλο τον κόσμο.


 
οι διακυμανσεις της τασεως δεν δημιουργουν  σχεδον κανενα προβλημα στα τροφοδοτικα τυπου switching  τα οποια ρυθμιζουν αυτοματα την εξοδο του απο την στιγμη που η εισοδος ειναι 180 η 200 η 250 βολτ .... με μια διακυμανση τηας ταξης του30% πανω η κατω δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα 

Αντιθετα το βρωμικο ρευμα οι αιχμες ,οι κορυφες , τα spikes ,τα surge ,ειναι αυτα που δημιουργουν τα προβληματα ....

Τελος μην ξεχανμε καθε τι οπως ενα τροφοδοτικο switching  εχει καποιο χρονο ζωης μια και ειναι κατασκευασμενο να τρεχει τοσο γρηγορα οσο 200ΚΗΖ

χρονια πολλα

----------


## alex20

Γειά σας και καλή χρονιά. Θέλω να βγάλω το τροφοδοτικό από μια τηλεόραση grundig. Πως μπορώ να ξέρω ότι δεν έχει ρεύμα για ασφάλεια; Αν μείνει η τηλεόραση χωρίς ρεύμα για μέρες αποφορτίζεται ο μετασχηματιστής; ή πως μπορώ να είμαι εγώ σύγουρος ότι δεν υπάρχει κύνδυνος; Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι καλή χρονιά.

----------


## manos_3

> Γειά σας και καλή χρονιά. Θέλω να βγάλω το τροφοδοτικό από μια τηλεόραση grundig. Πως μπορώ να ξέρω ότι δεν έχει ρεύμα για ασφάλεια; Αν μείνει η τηλεόραση χωρίς ρεύμα για μέρες αποφορτίζεται ο μετασχηματιστής; ή πως μπορώ να είμαι εγώ σύγουρος ότι δεν υπάρχει κύνδυνος; Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι καλή χρονιά.



Να προσέξεις τους πυκνωτές!!Για σιγουρια,άφησε την τηλέοραση εκτός πρίζας για κάποιο διάστημα(π.χ. μια μέρα) και όταν την ανοίξεις και αφεραίσεις τους πυκνωτές ,βραχυκύκλωσε τους,ώστε να χάσουν όλη την ενέργεια που έχουν αποθηκεύμενη...Επείσης να προσέξεις το σημείο όπου συνδέεται η βεντούζα στην άνοδο...
Το βασικό όμως είναι να την βγαλεις από την πρίζα για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα ωστε να ξεφορτιστούν οι πυκνωτές(και πηνία)..!!

----------


## electron

> οι διακυμανσεις της τασεως δεν δημιουργουν  σχεδον κανενα προβλημα στα τροφοδοτικα τυπου switching  τα οποια ρυθμιζουν αυτοματα την εξοδο του απο την στιγμη που η εισοδος ειναι 180 η 200 η 250 βολτ .... με μια διακυμανση τηας ταξης του30% πανω η κατω δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα 
> 
> Αντιθετα το βρωμικο ρευμα οι αιχμες ,οι κορυφες , τα spikes ,τα surge ,ειναι αυτα που δημιουργουν τα προβληματα ....
> 
> Τελος μην ξεχανμε καθε τι οπως ενα τροφοδοτικο switching  εχει καποιο χρονο ζωης μια και ειναι κατασκευασμενο να τρεχει τοσο γρηγορα οσο 200ΚΗΖ
> 
> χρονια πολλα


Όταν αναφέρθηκα σε διακυμάνσεις της τάσεως εσφαλμένα δεν διευκρίνισα ότι εννοούσα σε απότομες βυθίσεις και όχι σε μια μικρή διακύμανση όπως αυτή που αναφέρεις Σάκη.
alex20 από τα συμφραζόμενά σου καταλαβαίνω ότι μάλλον δεν έχεις την απαραίτητη εμπειρία να ασχοληθείς με την επισκευή της, ωστόσο αν θες να το κάνεις για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς θα έλεγα να το κάνεις με μεγάλη προσοχή και αν κάπου δυσκολευτείς να την πας σε κάποιον που γνωρίζει με το ανάλογο τίμημα.

----------

